# Anthrocon rooms



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

Might as well put this up now.

Pretty sure all the rooms are taken, atleast thats what I heard.

So yeah. I suppose I need a room. Maybe for two people, not sure yet. Probably, maybe just me though. 

I sleep anywhere. Literally. Like. I'll do tubs. :V
I'm not picky like that. 

I dont believe I'll be smoking while there, atleast I wont be buying any that is. Same for drugs and what have you. 

No complaints from last roommates. 'cause I'm awesome.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2010)

I would heavily suggest this: http://www.anthrocon.org/forum/roomshare/offer-a-room
Keep an eye on it and you may find an offer that pops up to support what you need.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Rooming with people from the internet? Keep your bunghole tight. D:


----------



## Vintage (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Rooming with people from the internet? Keep your bunghole tight. D:



more like lock your liquor away cause it'll _mysteriously vanish_ while you're out suiting


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Vintage said:


> more like lock your liquor away cause it'll _mysteriously vanish_ while you're out suiting


That too. Fucking thieves. D:


----------



## vappykid5 (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like a party to me. XD

As for needing a roommate, I can fill the gap if your still looking. ^^  Just let me know.


----------



## Lukoi (May 31, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Rooming with people from the internet? Keep your bunghole tight. D:




^lmfao


----------



## Danale (Jun 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Rooming with people from the internet? *Keep your bunghole tight.* D:





vappykid5 said:


> Sounds like a party to me. XD
> 
> [...]  *I can fill the gap* i[...] ^^  Just let me know.



lol....


----------

